# Car News - NEXT-GEN FORD FIESTA ST



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾Ford Performance delivers global public debut of Ford Fiesta ST - powered by an all-new 200 PS, three-cylinder, 1.5‑litre EcoBoost engine - at the Geneva Show
◾First three-cylinder Ford Performance model features Drive Modes adjusting engine, steering, stability controls and even exhaust sound for optimised driving fun in any scenario
◾Electronic Sound Enhancement and active exhaust valve amplify sporty sound of three-cylinder engine that also features cylinder deactivation for further reduced CO2*
◾Enhanced range of personalisation options and technology includes newstyling packs, SYNC 3 connectivity with eight-inch touchscreen and B&O Play high-end audio










GENEVA, 6 March, 2017 - Ford Performance today reveals the next-generation Ford Fiesta ST at its 2017 Geneva Motor Show global debut.

Powered by an all-new three-cylinder, 1.5-litre EcoBoost engine, the next generation Fiesta ST will deliver 200PS, 290Nm of torque and anticipated 0-62mph acceleration in 6.7sec.










The third generation Fiesta ST will be the first Ford Performance model ever powered by a three-cylinder engine, and will be the first Fiesta ST to feature selectable Drive Modes - enabling engine, steering and stability controls to be configured to Normal, Sport and Track settings for an optimised fun-to-drive experience in conditions from motorways to track days.

Drive Modes will also adjust Fiesta ST's Electronic Sound Enhancement (ESE) technology and active exhaust noise control valve to deliver an even more satisfying driving experience. The technologies amplify the naturally sporty sound of the new 1.5-litre EcoBoost engine that also features Ford's industry-first cylinder deactivation system for a three-cylinder engine, for further reduced CO2 emissions of an anticipated 114g/km.*

Available from launch in early 2018 in both three-door and five-door bodystyles, the next generation Fiesta ST will be offered with a greater variety of interior trim and personalisation options than ever before, with bold and distinctive exterior styling that includes a unique race-car-inspired mesh grille and exclusive 18-inch alloy wheels.

"Our next generation Fiesta ST is true to the philosophy of delivering cutting-edge technology to enhance every facet of the responsive Ford Performance chassis and powertrain," said Joe Bakaj, European Product Development vice president. "With selectable Drive Modes and an all-new EcoBoost engine delivering an unprecedented combination of performance and fuel efficiency, the new model will deliver the most versatile, fun, engaging and rewarding Fiesta ST driving experience yet."

All-new 1.5-litre EcoBoost engine

Part of Ford's EcoBoost range of petrol engines that also includes the multi-award-winning 1.0‑litre EcoBoost, the all-new 1.5-litre EcoBoost engine uses technology including turbocharging, high-pressure fuel injection and Twin-independent Variable Cam Timing to deliver optimised performance and fuel efficiency.

The engine's three-cylinder architecture delivers naturally high torque at low rpm. Performance is further boosted by a new turbocharger that uses an optimised turbine design to build boost pressure faster and minimise lag for a more responsive and fun driving experience.

A new combination of port fuel injection and direct fuel injection technology helps deliver high power and responsiveness alongside reduced CO2 emissions,* with a particular increase in fuel efficiency under light engine loads.

Ford's new cylinder deactivation technology - first announced for the 1.0-litre EcoBoost engine and a world first for a three-cylinder engine - will further improve fuel efficiency for Fiesta ST customers without affecting performance by automatically stopping fuel delivery and valve operation for one of the engine's cylinders in conditions where full capacity is not needed, such as when coasting or cruising with light demand on the engine. The technology can disengage or re-engage one cylinder in 14 milliseconds - 20 times faster than the blink of an eye - to seamlessly deliver full performance on demand.

The all-aluminium engine also features an integrated exhaust manifold that improves efficiency by helping the engine reach optimal temperatures faster, and delivers torque more rapidly by minimising the distance exhaust gasses travel between cylinders and turbocharger. Gas particulate filter technology that reduces soot emissions will also feature.

New Drive Modes

Selectable Drive Modes add even more versatility for the next generation Fiesta ST, enabling drivers to optimise the driving experience to suit scenarios from school run to the race track:
◾In Normal mode, engine mapping, traction control, electronic stability control (ESC), ESE, exhaust sound and electronic power assisted steering (EPAS) are configured to deliver natural responsiveness and a connected feel
◾In Sport mode, engine mapping and throttle pedal response are sharpened, and EPAS settings adjusted to deliver more feedback and finer control for fast road driving. The active noise control valve opens and ESE is adjusted to intensify the sporty exhaust note and engine noise within the cabin
◾In Track mode, all vehicle dynamics features are tuned for the fastest possible lap times, traction control is disabled and ESC interventions are set to wide-slip mode for hard circuit driving

The agile and responsive Ford Performance-tuned chassis will be supported by enhanced Torque Vectoring Control technology that improves road holding and reduces understeer by applying brake force to the inside front wheel when cornering. Three-mode ESC will enable drivers to choose between full system intervention; wide-slip mode with limited intervention and full system de-activation.

Greater personalisation

The next-generation Fiesta ST will offer more personalisation options than ever before. Customers will be able to choose from a range of trim elements for the gear lever, steering wheel, door pulls and decorative dashboard spear, and select from distinctive styling packs.

The ergonomic Fiesta ST interior will feature supportive Recaro seats and a flat-bottomed steering wheel. Exterior colour options will include new Performance Blue and the Fiesta ST will feature exclusive 18-inch alloy wheels.

"Our ST models are designed to make a Ford Performance driving experience accessible to customers regardless of lifestyle," said Matthias Tonn, Fiesta ST chief programme engineer. "With three- and five-door bodystyles and distinctive styling options that complement the model's performance characteristics available from day-one, the next generation Fiesta ST will deliver a broader appeal for an even wider range of car-buyers."

Ford's SYNC 3 communications and entertainment system will enable Fiesta ST drivers to control audio, navigation and connected smartphones using simple, conversational voice commands. Compatible with Apple CarPlay and Android Auto™, SYNC 3 is supported by floating, tablet-inspired touchscreens up to 8-inches that can be operated using pinch and swipe gestures.

The next generation Fiesta ST also will be offered with a high quality B&O PLAY Sound System for a high-end audio experience - among features already announced for the next generation Fiesta.


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks like a Peugeot


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

"electronic sound enhancement"? Oh dear.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I quite like the look of this, however at the same time it does look to have cues of the B-max...

The downside is that whilst additional features and improvements such as ICE are welcome, they always come at a price. I can see this being £23k or more quite easily.

Like the idea of improved mpg and lower emmisions, however my current ST is not bad at all in terms of mpg.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm a bit meh at the new breed of hot hatches. They all seem so watered-down and bland. I love my Focus ST, especially the 5 cylinder engine but purposely did not get a new one as it just looked odd. In a Nokia 3310-type way, I wish we could go back to the heyday of the late 80s/early 90s era of cars. I guess that's why prices of these have been increasing steadily.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I will stick with my Abarth thanks.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Badge engineered tat in my book. Ford don't have any claws any more.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ollienoclue said:


> Badge engineered tat in my book. Ford don't have any claws any more.


claws anymore


----------



## MarkP80 (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree with c87reed, it looks like a B-Max. Nowhere near as pretty as the current/old model, in fact it's rather bland. Maybe it's the colour they've chosen for the publicity shots. 
It will be interesting to see if there's a factory-approved Mountune package for this one. My old one had the Mountune MP-215 conversion, and that made a big difference in the performance.

Cheers,
MarkP


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Front looks too much like the focus

Rear looks too much like the eco sport. 

Im usually a fan of fiestas and the latest fiesta ST is actually really nice and good fun to drive. Not a lover of this though


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Biased with having the old/current model, the looks are growing on me and the interior looks like an improvement, but really the 3 cylinder engine doesn't appeal to me at all especially with cylinder deactivation. Its got a lot to live up to as the current one was much more popular than Ford themselves anticipated


----------

